# Crew Needed in Chicago



## Frenzy (Jun 27, 2001)

We are looking for crew for our J/24 "Frenzy"
We race out of Belmont Harbor in Chicago.
Races are on Saturday Morning and Wednesday
Evening. No experience is necessary you just need to be a little committed to learning and sailing. There are also several openings on other boats. We start practicing next week!


----------

